# Zspray Max with Zplow



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Exiting maintenance completely...for sale:

2017 ZMax. 90 hours. 

10’ power folding boom, 1/3GPA tips
Foam marker 
7 gallon ISO tank (this is the one with totally separate pump and 15’ hose)

Set up for fast fill AND self fill capable with cam lock couplers. We used a 1” Honda pump to direct mix chemicals and fill out of IBC, can refill from empty in 2-3 minutes. 

Fully hydraulic and stainless steel Zplow. 

Needs nothing but a home that will use it. 

$15,000. 

To buy this setup new now would be in the 20k range.

Sick of looking at it not working to potential. I probably won’t turn down any (reasonable) offer.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Salt belongs in the bin or on the ground.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> .I probably won't turn down any (reasonable) offer.


@Philbilly2 ??


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

DeVries said:


> Salt belongs in the bin or on the ground.


I was kind of wondering the same thing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Salt belongs in the bin or on the ground.


Leftover from the 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Leftover from the 5 gallon bucket.


Parked in a salt bin


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Polar ice melt deicer?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Polar ice melt deicer?


Nope. From a local fertilizer plant that blends ice melt.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Nope. From a local fertilizer plant that blends ice melt.


Mag, cal and and NaCl?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Mag, cal and and NaCl?


If you order semi load quantities they will put mag in it for an up charge, but the standard blend is just rock/cal


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> @Philbilly2 ??


Tempting...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you order semi load quantities they will put mag in it for an up charge, but the standard blend is just rock/cal


I would think any quantity could be altered for an "up charge"..
Come to think of it I should add an upcharge for the urea added by the barn cat.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you order semi load quantities they will put mag in it for an up charge, but the standard blend is just rock/cal


Will they dye it, or do you have to get light blue?
We used polar ice melt in the past which I really liked,
Which had sodium and cal, now we use icenator premium which is ok, with its cal/ mag mix, but it gets milky when it gets wet, and tracks/ residual days later, which is I like but at the same time don't like...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Will they dye it, or do you have to get light blue?
> We used polar ice melt in the past which I really liked,
> Which had sodium and cal, now we use icenator premium which is ok, with its cal/ mag mix, but it gets milky when it gets wet, and tracks/ residual days later, which is I like but at the same time don't like...


We use the polar for sidewalks and have been happy with results


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Will they dye it, or do you have to get light blue?
> We used polar ice melt in the past which I really liked,
> Which had sodium and cal, now we use icenator premium which is ok, with its cal/ mag mix, but it gets milky when it gets wet, and tracks/ residual days later, which is I like but at the same time don't like...


I'm not sure. You could call and ask. Hoopes Fertilizer Works, Alliance OH. Ask for terry.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> We use the polar for sidewalks and have been happy with results


Can't get it here anymore, site one carried it a few years ago and they had an end of season sale we bought a couple pallets of it.
We don't go through that much, probably only
10-12 pallets a season,


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

How many of you have a full salt bin at many of your sites with a light to non existent snowfall March?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have plenty of salt if it snows or an ice storm. Not the first time and won't be the last.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have plenty of salt if it snows or an ice storm. Not the first time and won't be the last.


It's over


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> It's over


Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?


Phile post


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> It's over


not for another 5-6weeks


----------

